
QAnon-Ers’ Magic Cure for Coronavirus: Just Drink Bleach - bryanrasmussen
https://www.thedailybeast.com/qanon-conspiracy-theorists-magic-cure-for-coronavirus-is-drinking-lethal-bleach
======
hindsightbias
Does it come in Kool-Aide flavors?

